

Atomic Hacker News - trptcolin
http://blog.fogus.me/2011/07/06/atomic-hacker-news/

======
vishaldpatel
A sort of, counterargument: I think that individuals don't change that much.
Most, almost all of my friends haven't changed. Change is difficult and
deliberate.

We get better at sorting through "noise" over time. What is noise to one
person is music to someone else.

I'd argue that hacker news is changing as it grows - what started out as an
acute viewpoint of like-minded people is growing into a fairly diverse
membership that agrees on principles. This increases the noise for everyone
else.

Services like HackerFollow and Twitter let us find and hang on to individuals
in an otherwise growing and therefore noisier environment.

[edit: Removed 'slowly' from in front of 'growing'.]

~~~
fogus
My notion of change was not meant as a deep existential change, but more along
the lines of what you meant:

    
    
        We get better at sorting through 
        "noise" over time.
    

That was more my intended meaning. Thanks for reading and clarifying.

------
gcv
HackerFollow has an SQL injection problem. When it asked me for a login
phrase, I typed in "I'm a skier" and got a nice MySQL error, probably because
of the ' character.

